# Schutztür ersetzen CNC Fräse



## stefand (24 Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Hab wiedermal eine kleine Frage an euch, wahrscheinlich wurde so was ähnliches eh schon mal diskutiert, hab aber jetzt nichts gefunden!

Und zwar will ich eine CNC Fräse (BJ.87) nun nützen um Serienteile zu fertigen! Jedoch bremst das öffnen der Schutztür den Zyklus enorm. Möchte diese jetzt duch einen Lichtvorhand ersetzten! Soweit kein Problem, nur: Die Schutztür ist nur über einen einfachen Schließerkontakt abgefragt und direkt auf die Steuerung geführt!

Was mach ich da jetzt am besten??


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (24 Februar 2010)

Hallo stefand,
ist denn auch wirklich sichergestellt, das sich keine Teile aus dem Futter lösen können und vielleicht herausfliegen. Bei Fräsen und Drehbänken haben die Türen auch eine Schutzfunktion, die man nicht einfach durch einen Lichtvorhang ersetzen sollte.
Man ganz blöd daher geschrieben... wenn du zum Bestücken einen Roboter nimmst und um die ganze Anlage einen Schutzzaun ziehst, brauchst du vielleicht gar keine Tür und auch keinen Lichtvorhang.. aber dann kommen wieder ganz andere Sachen auf dich zu.. ich sag nur CE..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## gravieren (24 Februar 2010)

HI

Ich denke, Schutztüre sollte bleiben wegen herrausfliegenen Teilen.




Nur mal eine Grundidee:

Schutztüre lassen.  Zusätzlich die Schütztüre mit Pneumatik-Zylinder öffen/schliessen.


Den LV zusätzlich VOR die Schutztüre wegen des automatischen Schliessvorgang der Türe.



Was hält "Safety" hiervon  ?


----------



## HBL (24 Februar 2010)

Guten Abend Zusammen

Mich erstaunt die Fragestellung von stefand.

Meines Wissens darf ein Bearbeitungszentrum nicht ohne Schutzverdeck im Automatikbetrieb betrieben werden.

Die grosse Gefahr lauert einerseits im Wegfliegen von Teilen mit grosser Gefährdung, andererseits besteht eventuell die Gefahr vom unbeabsichtigten Hineingreifen von Bedienpersonal, ebenso äusserst gefährlich.

Ich denke, diese Maschine weist eine CE-Konformität auf.

Ändert man nun eine Sicherheitseinrichtung an einer solchen Maschine, verliert diese die Konformität. Nach meiner Meinung ist das eine erhebliche Änderung im Sinne der MRL.

Das bedingt, der Konstrukteur muss nach der neuen MRL vorgehen. D.h. Gefährdungsanalyse, Sicherheitsbewertung etc. muss neu erstellt werden.
Auch muss abgeklärt werden, ob nicht eine C-Norm zu dieser Art von Maschinen besteht.

Der Betreiber der Anlage wird CE-Konformitätspflichtig und haftbar für jeden Unfall.

Ohne sehr gute Kenntnis der Materie würde ich persönlich die Finger davon lassen!


Mit Gruss   Hans


----------



## MSB (25 Februar 2010)

Natürlich muss man das im Einzelfall betrachten, aber laut:
http://www.bgchemie.de/webcom/show_article.php/_c-781/_nr-2/i.html
Beispiel 5.4 "Anbau eines pneumatischen Antriebs an eine bewegliche Schutztür"
wäre die von gravieren vorgeschlagene Änderung KEINE wesentliche Veränderung.

Aber das Problem an den ganzen Zeug, wird hier wieder recht deutlich:
Es ist und bleibt letzten Endes eine Interpretation des einzelnen ...
So ist die Auffassung von HBL sicherlich ebenso richtig und vertretbar.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## HBL (25 Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen Manuel

Ich gebe Dir recht, wenn an ein Schutzverdeck ein pneum. Zylinder für die Betätigung desselben angebaut wird, ist das keine erhebliche Änderung.

So wie ich es verstanden habe, möchte Stefand die Schutztüre durch eine Lichtschranke ersetzen. Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt ist das nach meiner Meinung, sehr wohl eine wesentliche Änderung.


Mit Gruss   Hans


----------



## Herrminator2 (25 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

das Beste wäre, wenn Stefand uns mal etwas mehr von dieser Tür erzählt.
Wie groß? Wie schwer? Warum sie den Zyklus enorm bremst......
Welcher Kühlschmierstoff wird verwendet?
Besitzt die Maschine eine Luftabsaugung?

Ein Bild der Tür wäre auch nicht schlecht....

Gruß Tobias


----------



## stefand (26 Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen!


Danke für die zahlreiche anteilnahme an der Diskusion!

Also auf dieser Maschine werden nur mehr Kunststoffteile nachgefräßt! Die Schutztür besteht aus zwei flügeln und geht nach links u. recht getrennt auf wie eine normale Doppeltür! Jede Tür ca. 80x50cm gross!

Kühlmittel wird keines mehr verwendet, der Vorgang wird mit Druckluft gekühlt bzw. dazu verwendet um den Kunststoffstaub vom Teil abzublasen!


----------



## stefand (26 Februar 2010)

Hier noch ein Foto der Fräse !!


----------



## Herrminator2 (26 Februar 2010)

Okay, danke für das Bild.

Hat die Türe einen Sicherheitsschalter der beim Öffnen der Türe die Maschine stoppt?


----------



## stefand (26 Februar 2010)

Ja, ein Schalter ist vorhanden, ist jedoch ein einfacher Schliesserkontakt, der überwacht das die Türe Geschlossen ist!


----------



## RalfS (26 Februar 2010)

@ HBL:
ich glaub nicht, dass die Maschien eine CE-KOnfomitätserklärung hat - Bj 87! 
daher ist m.E. wohl auch der einfache Türkontaktschalter zu erklären..

Im übrigen schliesse ich mich den anderen an. Eine Schutztür durch ein Lichtgitter zu ersetzen setzt mindestens eine Risikobewertung voraus.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Herrminator2 (26 Februar 2010)

Hm, also ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an, die Tür muss meiner Meinung nach bleiben. 
Die Frage ist, wenn man die Türe automatisch öffnen wollte. 
Wie wird die Sicherheit des Bedieners gewährleistet? Da es sich um eine Doppeltür handelt wo die Türen beim Öffnen in den Raum ragen. 

Was passiert wenn der Bediener im Schwenkbereich der Tür steht und diese öffnet? Könnte man eventuell mit einer Trittmatte abfragen oder mit einem Lichtvorhang wie schon weiter oben angesprochen. Je nach Masse bzw. kinetischer Energie die die Türe erzeugt muss laut Norm eventuell eine Gummieleiste zwischen den Türen angebracht werden um Quetschen von Fingern zu vermeiden. (leider finde ich die Norm gerade nicht) 

Gruß Tobias


----------



## stefand (26 Februar 2010)

Danke auf alle Fälle mal für eure grossartige Hilfe! Werd das ganze nochmal mit meinem Chef besprechen! Ich persönlich wäre ja sowieso für einen kleinen Knickarmroboter der die Teile einlegt (Kosten ja nicht mehr die Welt gebraucht)!

Ansonsten mache ich eventuell eine Pneumatische Schutztür, die die alte ersetzt und nach oben auffährt!

LG und eine schönes Wochenende euch allen, 

stefand


----------



## gravieren (26 Februar 2010)

Hi



> Ansonsten mache ich eventuell eine Pneumatische Schutztür, die die alte ersetzt und nach oben auffährt!


Hier davor aber das erwähnte Lichtschtzgitter.  
(Ich gehe davon aus, die Tür schliesst und öffnet automatisch)


----------



## Safety (27 Februar 2010)

Einfach eine Trennende Schutzeinrichtung gegen eine BWS zutauschen ist nicht zulässig.
Hier wurde ja schon einiges dazu geschrieben. Es muss die 999 eingehalten werden und geprüft werden ob die TS auch Rückhalte zwecke hatte. Auch wenn man eine Pneumatisch Betriebene Bewegliche Schutzeinrichtung anbauen will muss man einiges beachten.
Z.B. die DIN EN 953 und für die Sicherheitsabstände gibt es die EN ISO 13857 Sicherheitsabstände. 
EN 12978:2003 Türen und Tore — Schutzeinrichtungen für kraftbetätigte Türen und Tore — Anforderungen und Prüfverfahren. 
Dann kommt noch die EN 1760-2 für die Schaltleiste.

Also man muss schon einiges Prüfen.
Ob dies dann eine wesentliche Änderung ist entscheidet auch die Risikobeurteilung, wenn keine neuen Gefahren entstanden sind O.K. aber man kann durch eine BWS erhebliche neue Gefahren verursachen. Auch eine kraftbetätigte Tür ist eine Gefahr.


----------



## joschi240 (13 März 2010)

is des wirklich ein problem bei dieser maschine die schutztür zu entfernen bzw den sicherheitsschalter zu überbrücken?

wir haben selbst 13 cnc maschinen. davon eine hermle (baujahr 83) und eine deckel FP5

die Deckel maschine hat zwar eine kabine, die türe wird aber nicht überwacht. sprich man kann bei offener türe alles machen.

die hermle hat überhaupt keinen schutz. nicht mal einen spritzschutz^^ da kannst dir nach der arbeit das duschen sparen


----------



## Blockmove (13 März 2010)

joschi240 schrieb:


> is des wirklich ein problem bei dieser maschine die schutztür zu entfernen bzw den sicherheitsschalter zu überbrücken?



Spar dir solche sinnlose Beiträge bitte!

Wer vorhandene Schutzeinrichtungen entfernt und / oder überbrückt handelt grobfahrlässig und vorsätzlich!

Wenn dir selber an dieser Maschine auf Grund der nicht funktionierenden Schutzeinrichtung was passiert, dann viel Spass beim Durchsetzen deiner Ansprüche bei der BG oder der Unfallversicherung.

Wenn jemand anders was passiert, dann findest du du dich vor Gericht wieder.

Dieter


FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## joschi240 (13 März 2010)

sry, ich glaub des is etwas falsch rübergekommen. 

ich wollte damit eig sagen, dass andere maschinen auch keinen türschalter haben bzw überhaupt keinen gesicherten bereich. daher meinte ich dass man das bei der maschine auch so machen könnte.

also vergiss lieber meine idee!!!


----------



## Safety (14 März 2010)

Hallo,
nur weil bei euch im Betrieb die Maschinen so aussehen, heißt das nicht, dass es auch richtig ist. 

Es gibt seit 3.10.2002 die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung, hier gibt es Mindestanforderungen
Diese Verordnung schreibt vor dem Arbeitnehmer nur sichere Arbeitsmittel bereit zustellen.

Jede Maschine muss diesen Mindestanforderungen entsprechen bzw. nachgerüstet werden.
Die TRBS spielt hier auch eine Rolle.

http://www.baua.de/de/Themen-von-A-Z/Anlagen-und-Betriebssicherheit/TRBS/TRBS.html

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bundesrecht/betrsichv/gesamt.pdf

http://www.mmbg.de/DOWNLOAD/checkliste_anh1_btrsv.pdf

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2009:260:0005:0019:DE:PDF


----------



## AlexS (23 März 2010)

Hallo,

mehr Informationen zu den Normen und Einsatz von pneumatischen Schutztüren gibt es hier:

http://www.strasser-gmbh.com/de/produkte/schutzsysteme/sicherheitsnormen.htm

Grüße,
Alex


----------

